# CPC Exam Preparation



## Sassy1 (May 4, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone, who recently took the CPC Exam could offer some tips/advice on taking the test. I was planning to take it this past weekend, but, freaked out because I didn't feel confident and fully prepared. I am hoping to take it in July. I thought that would give me plenty of time to study between now and then. However, I find myself stressing so much at the thoughts of the exam that I am having trouble focusing on my studies. It would be nice if I knew what I really needed to study most so that I wouldn't waste a lot of time studying things not relative to the exam. Any suggestions or advise would be appreciative.


----------



## hperry10 (May 4, 2016)

*Try the practice exams*

Have you purchased the practice exams? The practice exams cover everything on the test and it gives you a good opportunity to time yourself. A coworker advised me to take each practice exam over and over until I got a 90 on each one. I took her advice and I passed the exam with an 84 on my first try. The practice exams are very similar to the real exam. If you choose the wrong answer you get a rationale explaining which answer is correct. Although the questions are different on the real exam the scenarios are pretty much the same and I remember being able to select the correct code on the real exam by thinking back to the rationales on the practice exams.

I also reread all the guidelines a week before the exam and when I took the exam I started from the back. I studied every night for 2 months. Also the CPC study guide was very useful. I may have learned more from that then I did at school. The harder questions are in the front. By starting from the back I had a lot of time left to think about the harder questions in the front. I tried this with the practice exams first because I found that it was taking me 30 or so minutes to complete the first 3 or 4 questions. I finished the real exam with over an hour to spare.


----------



## Sassy1 (May 5, 2016)

Thank you for the tips. I appreciate that!!!! Where can I purchase the CPC study guide? Is the only place on the AAPC website? I did purchase the practice exams and will continue practicing every day.


----------



## CodingKing (May 5, 2016)

Try CCO Blitz. http://go.cco.us/medical-coding-certification-review-videos

Trust me its worth it.


----------



## hperry10 (May 5, 2016)

Sassy1 said:


> Thank you for the tips. I appreciate that!!!! Where can I purchase the CPC study guide? Is the only place on the AAPC website? I did purchase the practice exams and will continue practicing every day.




I purchased the CPC study guide from the AAPC. It was very very helpful. I'm not sure if there are other study guides out there.



Heather


----------

